# Fertilizers



## Scotty32 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone have a preference on which feed to use? 
I switched back to Miracle Grow liquid after Ortho feed pellets.
Ortho burned my corn and killed the squash. Not sure if the squash 
burned up because of the heat or not.


----------



## TCShelton (Jun 22, 2009)

I use Miracle Grow on the flower beds, but no fertilizer at all in the vegetable garden.


----------



## rhitland (Jun 22, 2009)

The heat are getting mine but that is to be expected plant more now and at the end of every month till September and you will have a constant healthy plant, a dying & almost dead plant. You gotta go organic though Brother micarle grow will have you having to use viagra by the time your 40! lol


----------



## Scotty32 (Jun 23, 2009)

"...micarle grow will have you having to use viagra by the time your 40!"

Duly noted!


----------



## owls84 (Jun 23, 2009)

What about a Lawn, I just need a little something to get it to green. The weeds aren't a problem but it is a light green and a little tan in areas. Bermuda by the way.


----------



## Scotty32 (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.scotts.com/smg/catalog/productTemplate.jsp?tabs=general&proId=prod100036&itemId=cat50034&id=cat50016

I used this stuff when I had the same problem. The heat & sun can do a number to your yard. Its safe for use on Bermuda.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jun 23, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> Anyone have a preference on which feed to use?
> I switched back to Miracle Grow liquid after Ortho feed pellets.
> Ortho burned my corn and killed the squash. Not sure if the squash
> burned up because of the heat or not.



I side dress my squash and tomatoes with a little bit of 13-13-13.  And use Miracle grow if necessary.  I used granular lime as well, before planting. 



rhitland said:


> The heat are getting mine but that is to be expected plant more now and at the end of every month till September and you will have a constant healthy plant, a dying & almost dead plant. You gotta go organic though Brother micarle grow will have you having to use viagra by the time your 40! lol



I have some hay/cow manure compost that is great for organic gardening. We every spring (late) we push/pile up the top of the ground were our hay rings sit all winter, cover it and let it go through a heat. You might be able to find a cow man in your area does (or would do) the same thing.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 23, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> http://www.scotts.com/smg/catalog/productTemplate.jsp?tabs=general&proId=prod100036&itemId=cat50034&id=cat50016
> 
> I used this stuff when I had the same problem. The heat & sun can do a number to your yard. Its safe for use on Bermuda.



Yah, Scotts is the bomb...but it sure ain't cheap! Since I do have a weed problem I use the Scotts Weed n' Feed. Made a HUGE difference.


----------

